# Smoking boneless skinless chicken thighs



## carolina smoker

Smoked some
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 thighs for the first time today. They turned out awesome. put some cajun rub on them for half a day, stuck them on the smoker at 250 for an hour and half. Real juicy which im proud off, since im known to dry out a lake. last thirty min i mopped some carolina sauce on them.













untitled.png



__ carolina smoker
__ Apr 30, 2013


----------



## scubadoo97

Nice job CS. Looks great

I really like doing boneless skinless thighs on the smoker. I lay them out flat which makes them cook faster. They say pretty moist. Usually just hit them with some Dizzy Pig rub or similar just before going on the smoker

They pull nicely too


----------



## themule69

looks great. welcome to the group.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## kathrynn

Looks nice and yummy from here! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------

